# Expo - London??



## I'm-done-here (Feb 6, 2013)

I have today, booked a couple of tickets for us to go to the Expo in 
London in March.


Has anyone gone to this?

We're hoping to get some leads on employment in Canada. I'm a class 1 driver and he's a plumber.

The tickets weren't cheap, anyone gone and thought it was a waste of time?

Would really like to hear from anyone that's gone and got employment or leads from it.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I've read many comments that these are really just a waste of time. Apparently not many employers turn up, it's mainly immigration consultant types trying to separate you from your hard earned money. Be very careful about what you commit to and any job offers they promise.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> I've read many comments that these are really just a waste of time. Apparently not many employers turn up, it's mainly immigration consultant types trying to separate you from your hard earned money. Be very careful about what you commit to and any job offers they promise.


I've heard much the same thing.


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Go with an open mind.

It is true, there will be a number of agencies who claim to specialize in immigration into Canada. Ignore ALL of these as even the best can do no more than you can as individuals while the worst of them will promise you the earth but only fleece you of money

On the plus side there will be some Canadian companies represented who if they fit your bill will be able to provide you with either direct help or at least a good idea of what you will/might need to do....

It is also the case there are likely to be provinial representatives who are in a position to give a great deal of advice as to how you might approach immigrating in a successful way

Bottom line, you are likely to leave the event with more knowledge than you arrived with and who knows, maybe a contact or two so go with the 'half full; rather than 'half empty attitude

Mike


----------



## Delf72 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi 

We went in 2012, bought the train tickets and booked the hotel for a night as we thought we may return the following day if we have questions.

Not a smart move. It is not a place to have all your questions answered.

There are a few seminars by Australian and Canadian agencies, giving very basic information and lots of panicked audience asking lots of questions without any background information. 

If you are a skilled worker in the ship building/ mining/ oil field, then you will find job postings on the walls at the Canadian board . But you can easily find them online.

As a matter of fact we were disappointed because we had high expectations. In the end we took the opportunity to enjoy ourselves in London.

From our experience, you can get more information online ie government.gc.ca , indeed.ca, monster.ca and expat forums for jobs, immigration information.

Different people have different expectations with the same set of information. You need to visit Canada to see and feel for yourself.


----------



## TheMopps (Dec 26, 2012)

Delf72 said:


> Hi
> 
> We went in 2012, bought the train tickets and booked the hotel for a night as we thought we may return the following day if we have questions.
> 
> ...


Thank you  You've just saved us a wasted journey and a few pennies! :tea:


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

I went to the Dublin that had people queueing for 4 hours and more.

Place was over crowded, you had to queue for 30 minutes or more to speak to people.

Lots of visa companies selling stuff.

Lots of travel companies selling stuff

Lots of removal companies selling stuff

I got to speak to the Saskatchewan rep, very friendly, helpful and positive but ultimately nothing learned that 20 minutes of googling wouldn't have answered. Although it was a comfort to hear it straight from the horses mouth so to speak.

Spoke to an IT company who were looking for "all sorts" but ended up offering jobs to people for junior admin roles and help-desk and call centre type roles


Industrial type company stands were swarmed and they were basically taking details and saying they'd get back to people although I did hear of people getting job offers on the spot. Mainly plumbers, highly experienced electricians and fitters (millwrights). Construction types were almost getting to a point of a rugby scrum, you couldn't get near them.

Some people have been offered jobs from the expos but as a percentage of the people who turned up I'd guess 1 in a 1000? Maybe 1 in 500?

My impression was that it would be great if you could get 10 minutes alone with some of these people to have a quick " what's it really like" type questions answered honestly.

But realistically you could just pick up the phone and cold call companies and explain your situation and see if any bite. I'd wager 20 phone calls would get you a lot further than a whole day in an expo

John


----------



## I'm-done-here (Feb 6, 2013)

Many thanks for the advice.

We thought as much tbh.

I think our next step would be to get out there, have a look round with the kids and then decided from then on.


----------

